# Senyx covers, anyone?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I just found these from a tip on the amazon board. Does anyone here have one of these?

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/senyx-direct_Kindle-E-book-Readers_W0QQ_fsubZ760174013QQ_sidZ754553763QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

I just received my Senyx cover last weekend and I love it.  I've been using the Prodigy but it's gotten a little 'ratty' with outside reading.
The Senyx is thinner to hold when cover is folded back, it has a magnetic closure both open and closed. The inside has a niceer suede like feel and many slots for business cards, notes, etc. Kendra feels VERY secure, she is a beautiful red inside and out. All in all like I said, "I love it".


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

I forgot to say, I still can slip my Medge light in behind and it is secure and works great.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very nice...how is the workmanship?  how Secure are the corners they look very small.  Like they may slide off very easily


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

corky1234 said:


> I just received my Senyx cover last weekend and I love it. I've been using the Prodigy but it's gotten a little 'ratty' with outside reading.
> The Senyx is thinner to hold when cover is folded back, it has a magnetic closure both open and closed. The inside has a niceer suede like feel and many slots for business cards, notes, etc. Kendra feels VERY secure, she is a beautiful red inside and out. All in all like I said, "I love it".


Awesome, thanks for the review! I may have found "the one"...


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Will it close with the M-edge light inside?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

marianner said:


> Awesome, thanks for the review! I may have found "the one"...


let us know how you like it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

These are nice looking covers, and positive feedback from a member!  Thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I did it - I'm going to try it!  I'll let you all know how I like it in a few days!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

The workmanship is great in my opinion.  The stiching is even and no indication of where they started or stopped.
The corners have great holding power, my K2 fits snugly.  I did a test "dangle" holding on from the strap and there was no movement whatsoever. 

The only unavoidable thing is that the cover does not close with the Medge light inside. It wasn't built for that, and actually I like it better than the Prodigy for just that reason. (I think there's too much play in my Prodigy cover) and this cover is slimmer but very protective.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

FYI, I got my cover last week.  I'm pretty happy with it and would recommend it.  I'll try to post a more detailed review on the review board when I get a chance to take some pictures.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of theirs?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Look pretty good.  Need to see some forum members taking pictures.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is my new Senyx cover. I"m loving it more everyday.








































As you can see the Medge light works just fine, stays secure, just can't close the cover or leave it in for travel.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered a Senyx cover for my mom. It arrived Saturday, and I promptly took it out of the box. The cover looks ok, but I have not yet put her Kindle in it. Unfortunately, the cover had an extremely strong chemical smell to it. I've had the cover sitting on my patio for 4 days trying to get the smell out! It should be de-dunked today, and I will attempt to put the Kindle inside to see how it looks and feels.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone have their flip case by any chance?  I had considered getting one of these, but couldn't really find much about them.    Did anyone happen to weigh theirs?    

Keep in mind that they sell both leather and synthetic cases.  I'd imagine the synthetic ones would produce a smell, although it should eventually gas out I'd guess.  I sure wish they'd show more pics on their eBay listings!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

TimonofAthens said:


> Does anyone have their flip case by any chance? I had considered getting one of these, but couldn't really find much about them.  Did anyone happen to weigh theirs?
> 
> Keep in mind that they sell both leather and synthetic cases. I'd imagine the synthetic ones would produce a smell, although it should eventually gas out I'd guess. I sure wish they'd show more pics on their eBay listings!


The case I got is the leather one! I'd hate to smell the synthetic case.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Here isthe Senyx case in Navy blue with the Kindle skinned in a Decal Girl Nadir skin. It looks rather nice and handles well. The Kindle seems very secure...and the odor is gone.


----------

